# File öffnen



## Gast2 (11. Nov 2008)

Hallo,

Gibt es von eclipse einen Mechanismus eine Datei mit dem Standardprogramm zu öffnen  ??? 

Grüße


----------



## Wildcard (11. Nov 2008)

Program


----------



## Gast2 (12. Nov 2008)

thx


----------



## Gast2 (14. Nov 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe eine methode 

```
public static void showFile(File file)
  {
    Program.launch(file.getAbsolutePath());
  }
```

wenn ich ein file öffne (Excel) wird es problemlos angezeigt. wenn excel weiter hin offen ist und ich ein 2tes file so öffnen möchte passiert einfach gar nichts...
Mit PDF funktinioniert das mehrfach öffnen ohne Probleme... Weiß jemand woran das liegen kann?? An Excel selber vielleicht???


----------



## Gast2 (17. Nov 2008)

könnte des ein problem sein in welchem thread ich den Programm.launch aufruf mache????


```
public void run(final IProgressMonitor monitor) throws InterruptedException
  {
    try
    {
      monitor.beginTask(EXPORT_JOB, IProgressMonitor.UNKNOWN);

      if (mType.equals(DocumentType.XLS))
      {
        mExportFile = TableExport.exportExcel();
      }
      ....
      TableExport.showFile(mExportFile);
    }

....
}
```


----------



## Gast2 (17. Nov 2008)

```
Display.getDefault().syncExec(new Runnable()
        {

          public void run()
          {
            TableExport.showFile(mExportFile);
          }
        });
```

wenn ich das miteinbau klappt es wirklich besser versteh ich zwar nicht ganz aber gut^^


----------

